# Prices confirmed for RS4



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Pricing now confirmed for new 420PS Audi RS 4 quattro saloon
> 
> Four-door version of new V8-powered Audi super car opens for order from March 30th for UK deliveries in October
> New Audi RS super car available to order from March 30th at an OTR price of *Â£49,980 *â€" first deliveries in October 2005
> ...


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Now, at that price, if only it had been around in December, I almost certainly would have gone for it over the BMW... "just because"


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I should f*cking think it IS under Â£50k. Such a miserly spec for such an impressive car...


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> I should f*cking think it IS under Â£50k. Such a miserly spec for such an impressive car...


I've not clocked the full spec - Tim what other stuff were you expecting?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Ahh... it looks like my mistake. The announced spec looks much better than what was expected. Leather was going to be an "option"... (etc)


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Looks good on paper, but is it better than an M3?

Clive what BM have you got?


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

And with the new M3 undoubtably to be announced towards the end of this year.

I was very tempted by this, but at Â£49k puts it Â£12k over an S4 and whilst performance does look good I would be tempted to wait for the 400bhp M3. Surely the next generation M3 will not be at a 9k premium over the existing model.

In terms of performance the RS4 only marginaly shades the current 343bhp M3. At least on paper.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

I'm sorry I have to say it.

It looks like a rubbish SAAB

I love my S4. One of the reasons is that it looks great. Same with my old A3.

There isn't an Audi at the moment that I would look at. Only the A8 doesn't look rubbish (the TT is good looking, but I wouldn't consider another one) and that's too big for anyone, frankly.

I'm off to BMW I think - and that really, really hurts, as they are driven by men who think a Bluetooth headset looks really cool, and I have never owned a pair of Oakley sunglasses in my life.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Sorry, I've just looked at it again, and it looks worse.


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

vernan said:


> I'm sorry I have to say it.
> 
> It looks like a rubbish SAAB
> 
> ...


The SAAB likeness is uncanny


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I think it is a truely ugly car, a shame Audi had to go for this corporate look, because it is not very attractive.

For me M3 would be first choice as I dont see how BMW could make it look anywhere near as bad as this does.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

I'm labouring the point but:










Why?


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

shao_khan said:


> I think it is a truely ugly car, a shame Audi had to go for this corporate look, because it is not very attractive.
> 
> For me M3 would be first choice as I dont see how BMW could make it look anywhere near as bad as this does.


BMW + Bangle = Fugly !


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Bangle's first BMW design was actually the just-repleced e46 3 series. Then he discovered drugs...

Seems our styling friends at Audi may have developed a similar habit.

The RS4 is plain ugly and offers no visual improvement over the previous RS4 (in fact its a backwards step imho). The Vectra Gsi and Saab over- tones with that grill/skirts/wheels do it's aesthetics no favours whatsoever. I am sure it will motor well (although with +45 hp it's still only 1 sec quicker to 125mph than the previous model), but it's waaaay too heavy compared to the M3, and the motor still needs mounting back behind the front axle a la 3 series, if it is to match that car's handling aplomb, without the torsen having to constantly work overtime to dial out massive under steer from having that heavy lump out front.

Like the spec of the engine though and the flat bottomed steering wheel. 

I bought my S4, then RS4 then M3 for the subtle styling, in addition to outright performance/driving pleasures. Fast as it doubtless will be, the new RS4 is just too nasty to look at.

Maybe they don't want my kind of custom any more? Well hey ho, plenty of other brands are sharpening up their styling and dynamics.....

BTW I am not holding my breath for the new M3 in anticipation of a visual feast; although am still intrigued by the thought of a 335d coupe tuned to 320hp/460ft ilbs.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> Bangle's first BMW design was actually the just-repleced e46 3 series. Then he discovered drugs...


  I had no idea he designed the e46!
With the looks of the RS4, if you want to go the Audi route, it would seem to make sense to buy a used s4 (pref. Avant for stealth & looks) then get it up to the 400 bhp mark (and save Â£15-20k in the process)

Anyone know how much it costs to wring the extra out of an S4 - I'm guessing re-map, exhausts, induction, + a few samco hoses ?


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Jampott and Scotty have both had impressive results from mods to S4s, so you'll find them with searches.

I must say that mine is quite powerful enough for me in standard form, though Tim's exhaust may tempt me. I wait to hear it.

Frankly, I can't see that the RS4 (which has clearly been designed for the Yanks, who have never forgiven Audi for not importing the previous RS4) offers much of a performance benefit over the S4.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Samco hoses might be a good plan...

Mine's back from 3 week dealer holiday TODAY, I think (still waiting for the call...)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jonno said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Bangle's first BMW design was actually the just-repleced e46 3 series. Then he discovered drugs...
> ...


It's just a simple case of finding an extra 1000rpm rev ceiling, and building enough longevity in the unit for a heavy duty cycle. Oh, and then re jig the suspension. steering, electronic systems, F+R tracks, new wheels tyres etc. Then pound the whole lot around the 'Ring for say 300,000 development kms, whilst honing at all together into a coherent road package that won't present crippling warranty costs to the parent Co..... Simple. :wink:

One thing for sure, it will probably have less low down grunt than the current S4, and will certainly not have the lugging ability of the previous RS4. i am sure that it will be a great drive and Audi's engineering teams are to be applauded for going to such efforts to raise the dynamics game whilst their Styling dept oppos are obviously off their faces on drugs...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

They can keep it. Car might be quite nice, but I'd be too scared to take it to a dealer. They've managed to damage my pristine S4. Reckon they could probably write-off an RS4 given half a chance.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jonno said:


> Anyone know how much it costs to wring the extra out of an S4 - I'm guessing re-map, exhausts, induction, + a few samco hoses ?


Less than Â£3k.

I was told last Easter that the power would be 420 and that it would be considerably more than the S4. This plus some other info enabled me to make an informed decision that I still stand by today. I personally can't justify the extra money (the price of my TT!!) to go from my nearly new S4 to a new RS4.

It could have been so much more but unfirtunately it isn't. To even be considered as compariable shows they missed the boat. S4 Vs M3 yes. RS4 Vs M3 no way. I was told about two years ago that the RS models were to trounce the opposition. I'm not seeing it. :?


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> The RS4 is plain ugly and offers no visual improvement over the previous RS4 (in fact its a backwards step imho). The Vectra Gsi and Saab over- tones with that grill/skirts/wheels do it's aesthetics no favours whatsoever.


Agree that it is plain ugly, but I'm thinking more MG X power thingy, so perhaps even Rover 75, especially in its V8 guise....










Uncanny, huh?

My plan was to keep the B5 RS4 until next year and trade in for the new one. From what I have seen so far of the B7 I think this plan is going in the bin. It's fugly, NA (sorry but I think turbos are more fun), the 19" rims are bling-tasticly ripped off an M3, someone's dropped the steering wheel on the workshop floor, but most importantly I can't see how it is better at all than the B5? Nicer seats perhaps, but those plus 40 extra bhp is not worth the dough when AmD or MTM can give that and more for a couple of Â£k.

So plan B will swing into action....more of which later on a new post :wink:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Steve_Mc said:


> So plan B will swing into action....more of which later on a new post :wink:


Now I'm really intrigued


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

I have a PDF of the full prices, spec and options is anyone can host?

Got from Dealer this morning - don't see it on the Audi web site as yet.


----------

